# Building an Outhouse - how to...



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

Well didn’t find much using the search function so I apologize if I missed it. 

Thought I would start a new thread asking about what you have found to be important when building an outhouse. I have the structure ‘nailed down,’ and I am really just looking for details such as:

-how deep should the pit be? I know deeper is better but what is realistic for occasional use for the next ten - fifteen years?
-would burying a 50 gallon plastic drum in the pit, with the bottom cut out of the barrel be a good idea?
-would running a large diameter tube between the seat and top of buried drum be worthwhile to minimize odours and insects?
-and what have you used most successfully to layer the waste (again to minimize odours and insects and maybe help with the breakdown of the waste? Peat moss? Lime? Woodstove ash? etc...


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Hydrated lime, keep the bag in tthere with a small scoop..


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

No matter what you do...you are crapping in a hole....

Check with your county...here,... a permit is required , and come with approved plans...(uses a concrete tank)

Or if you just want to wing it.... Google is your friend....
https://www.google.com/search?q=building+an+outhouse+plans&tbm=isch&imgil=JbhFx9lfy2FzQM%3A%3B3bdaPjm_IzScAM%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.pinterest.com%252Fpin%252F141652350753829551%252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=JbhFx9lfy2FzQM%3A%2C3bdaPjm_IzScAM%2C_&usg=__rCuAOQY10tW-mNzoO4S3xahKGSg=&biw=1093&bih=510&ved=0ahUKEwjCx67-1fPUAhUn0YMKHdP4CykQyjcIqwE&ei=uahdWYKHK6eijwTT8a_IAg#tbm=isch&q=building+an+outhouse+plans+wisconsin&imgrc=_

One outhouse was a 1/2 of a 55 drum on skids over a hole...with toilet seat...wood frame work and covered with a tent...for bad weather.

FYI.....
https://docs.legis.wisconsin.gov/code/admin_code/sps/safety_and_buildings_and_environment/388/391


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Al Yaz said:


> Well didn’t find much using the search function so I apologize if I missed it.
> 
> Thought I would start a new thread asking about what you have found to be important when building an outhouse. I have the structure ‘nailed down,’ and I am really just looking for details such as:
> 
> ...


Pictures are of our outhouse during the build. It has since been finished just don't have any pics available right now

WWW


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

Finally got going on this project. Built the interior bench that has a flip up top on it. I have a 55 gallon (thick sided plastic) drum dug down five feet. I drilled out holes on most of the bottom of the drum and it is buried in sand. I just poured some foundation blocks yesterday and have a pressure treated deck to finish building today. I will try to keep this thread updated as I progress - in hopes it helps someone else along the way for ideas.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice job .......looks like furniture. 
Does that bench have a round hole of just the hole under that cover.....?
I'm used to round.....



Bazinga


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

I cut it the same shape and size as the lid on one of our interior toilet seats.


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

hunter63 said:


> Nice job .......looks like furniture.
> Does that bench have a round hole of just the hole under that cover.....?
> I'm used to round.....
> 
> ...


ha! now that’s funny


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I use 2" polystyrene to sit on, and "NOT" a board or toilet seat. At 55 degrees below zero, if your butt cheeks land on the polystyrene they will be warm and happy butt cheeks, even if there is frost on the polystyrene seat.

Also keep the butt wipe in a coffee can so the birds and squirrels, mice, voles don't steal it for nesting, always have one or two back-up rolls in other coffee cans.

Now this is the most important thing. Never put toilet paper or baby wipes in with the poop. Have a waste basket to put the used butt-wipe into, and burn it. It is the toilet paper and baby butt-wipes that keep the poop from decomposing properly. In the winter keep the baby butt-wipes either by the cabin door or near the woodstove or heat source, this will make you butt happier then frozen wet wipes.

Not every time you use the outhouse, but with some regularity........check for spiders under the hole, and maybe have a can of spider killer. Bees and wasps will move in if the building is not used regularly. If you see movement down in the poop it will most likely be mice or voles.

Keep it free of all un-necessary stuff. Don't store tools in there. If there is a snake sleeping in the corner, it is best if you see Mr. Snake when you enter, as opposed to a less appropriate time to see Mr. Snake. However if the user is constipated and experiencing difficulty with the getting the things done in a timely manner.......the unexpected visit of Mr. Snake will surely expedite evacuation (In more then one way).


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

Here’s a pic with the lid open...


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

Sourdough said:


> Now this is the most important thing. Never put toilet paper or baby wipes in with the poop. Have a waste basket to put the used butt-wipe into, and burn it. It is the toilet paper and baby butt-wipes that keep the poop from decomposing properly. In the winter keep the baby butt-wipes either by the cabin door or near the woodstove or heat source, this will make you butt happier then frozen wet wipes.
> 
> Not every time you use the outhouse, but with some regularity........check for spiders under the hole, and maybe have a can of spider killer. Bees and wasps will move in if the building is not used regularly. If you see movement down in the poop it will most likely be mice or voles.


Some good info thanks. Wasn’t too sure about the toilet paper issue. I guess there’s really no toilet paper (even the RV toilet papers) that really disintegrate / break down completely, are there? 

At least the only snakes we have here are Garter snakes, but we do get our share of spiders. My plan was to sheet the inside with 1/2” plywood, caulk all the joints and paint it an off-white (from all the open cans of paint I have kicking around). 

Thanks gang.


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

Don’t think I mentioned it, but I have some of this (Septoclean ‘Manugest’ outhouse treatment) coming (as it’s a Canadian company, it made ordering easy). Will give it a try...http://www.septoclean.ca/content/stub-3


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Al Yaz said:


> Here’s a pic with the lid open...


Hate to be Debbie Downer.....Sorry ....But unless I'm missing something... but that has to be the most uncomfortable looking toilet seat I have ever seen.
Have you tried it yet?

Looks good though.


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

hunter63 said:


> Hate to be Debbie Downer.....Sorry ....But unless I'm missing something... but that has to be the most uncomfortable looking toilet seat I have ever seen.
> Have you tried it yet?
> 
> Looks good though.


haha. seems okay but it may need ‘tuning’. time will tell ;-)


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Al Yaz said:


> Don’t think I mentioned it, but I have some of this (Septoclean ‘Manugest’ outhouse treatment) coming (as it’s a Canadian company, it made ordering easy). Will give it a try...http://www.septoclean.ca/content/stub-3


Hate to be another Debbie Downer, but you've wasted your money on that Septoclean. Every bacteria you need for proper digestion of waste is in your own feces. Breakdown of solids in an outhouse is not that great (with or without an additive) for two reasons: (1) the temps are not optimal, and often too cold, for decomposition and (2) the liquids soak into the soil leaving behind just the solids. Decomposition of solids is slower when liquids are not present. For instance, at a wastewater plant the digesters receive waste that is about 95% liquid. If they received waste that was say 50% liquid they would not be as efficient.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Al Yaz said:


> haha. seems okay but it may need ‘tuning’. time will tell ;-)


It's your buttocks....LOL


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

hunter63 said:


> It's your buttocks....LOL


hahaha.... I like the idea about the polystyrene seat. I may use that to make a more comfortable seat if needed...


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Al Yaz said:


> hahaha.... I like the idea about the polystyrene seat. I may use that to make a more comfortable seat if needed...


Gotta thank Sourdough for that....I would look to his advice... from someone that is doing it.
He doesn't even use a door on his out house.
(Whoops did I say that?....LOL)


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

NEVER NEVER NEVER cut the bottom out of a metal bedpan and use it to sit on. When it's -20F it tends to stick to your rear end. About like putting your tongue on a frozen metal pole. You have no choice but to sit there tills it warms up enough to thaw out.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I was going to address this in my earlier post but decided not to. I live deep in the Chugach National Forest, the only time I ever pooped in a Forest Service outhouse was at the Hope, Alaska start of the "Resurrection Trail" back in mid January 1971. I had to go real bad, and wiped the frost off the Stainless Steel seat. My butt froze to the seat. And while it is funny for others to imagine, it was pure terror when it happened. I don't mean it lightly stuck, or only stuck in some but not all surface contact areas, it was truly welded to that steel seat. We had a thermos of coffee in the truck, and the other person was able to slowly pour coffee on the seat. The seat was -37 degrees. I never used a Forest Service outhouse after that, even in the summer at 80 degrees above.




oldasrocks said:


> NEVER NEVER NEVER cut the bottom out of a metal bedpan and use it to sit on. When it's -20F it tends to stick to your rear end. About like putting your tongue on a frozen metal pole. You have no choice but to sit there tills it warms up enough to thaw out.


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

What The Heck were they doing using s.s. for a seat? Surely those forestry cabins were meant to be - and got used all year round?


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

here’s a pic of the current build. just a picture to show all the windows incorporated... used double wall polycarbonate panels that i had laying around. tons of light...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

WOW! Does it have room for a shower?


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

haha... no shower. the biggest challenge I have had is that it has to be built using materials I already have on hand. So it’s a work in progress. i have spent more time on the table saw ripping wood than I have building it ...


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

got the cedar door built today. will post a picture later, for anyone that gives a s#%$.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Al Yaz said:


> got the cedar door built today. will post a picture later, for anyone that gives a s#%$.


LOL...Gives a ''What?"...
Post it up...


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

Cabin Fever said:


> Hate to be another Debbie Downer, but you've wasted your money on that Septoclean. Every bacteria you need for proper digestion of waste is in your own feces. Breakdown of solids in an outhouse is not that great (with or without an additive) for two reasons: (1) the temps are not optimal, and often too cold, for decomposition and (2) the liquids soak into the soil leaving behind just the solids. Decomposition of solids is slower when liquids are not present. For instance, at a wastewater plant the digesters receive waste that is about 95% liquid. If they received waste that was say 50% liquid they would not be as efficient.


I appreciate your comments. I know you know your ‘&h!t. Guess I am just hoping that it looks after the smells and helps with breakdown a bit. I’m not surprised that I wasted my money, as I’m pretty talented at that


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

Here’s a pic of the door that isn’t quite done. I’ll also try to get the door hung today. After that I can get the outside finished up.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Your photo almost looks like your outhouse attached to another building?


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

Yew


Cabin Fever said:


> Your photo almost looks like your outhouse attached to another building?


 Yes I attached it to the side of my ‘shop.’ I didn’t want another ‘stand alone’ building and it’s convenient there...


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

You do kno


Al Yaz said:


> Yew
> Yes I attached it to the side of my ‘shop.’ I didn’t want another ‘stand alone’ building and it’s convenient there...


You know there is reason for putting the "hooter" ...over there, instead of right here...Right?


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for the support and ‘comments’ during the build. All done, although I will do some staining on the exterior cedar when it warms up a bit. I will get some photos up, fwiw. Can’t believe I spent that much time building an outhouse....HA! Who would have thought... But it hopefully accomplishes a few things, one being that it will help with putting less burden on the septic holding tank and field.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Sourdough said:


> Keep it free of all un-necessary stuff. Don't store tools in there. If there is a snake sleeping in the corner, it is best if you see Mr. Snake when you enter, as opposed to a less appropriate time to see Mr. Snake. However if the user is constipated and experiencing difficulty with the getting the things done in a timely manner.......the unexpected visit of Mr. Snake will surely expedite evacuation (In more then one way).


 Now hold the boat just how many snakes have you seen in your outhouse in the last 40 years ?


----------



## Birchwood (Nov 12, 2017)

This posting is a hoot. Who knew there was so much to chat about outhouses!
my advice for anyone building (and I have built more than a few of these)
1. if you live in a place with Winter build it to stop the drafts
2. Styrofoam seat is a plus but it will not last, I prefer dry softwood like poplar or basswood
3. my favourite outhouse used an old salvaged sealed glass unit for a skylight - since we had no power for electric lights, this worked well in the day time and on moonlite nights!
I prefer wood stove ashes for odor control, (quick lime) Calcium Hydroxide powder is dangerous - can chemically burn your skin, especially your eyes.


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

Birchwood said:


> This posting is a hoot. Who knew there was so much to chat about outhouses!
> my advice for anyone building (and I have built more than a few of these)
> 1. if you live in a place with Winter build it to stop the drafts
> 2. Styrofoam seat is a plus but it will not last, I prefer dry softwood like poplar or basswood
> ...


Thanks for the input. Guess this post shows that seeking input from others who have done this pays off. I built it air tight, just with a 2” vent out of the ‘drop box.’ The seat is currently cedar. It has lots of light from a double walled poly roof and windows, and I have been sprinkling a layer of wood stove ash over it (which really seems to make a huge difference). Thanks again.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Al Yaz said:


> Thanks for the input. Guess this post shows that seeking input from others who have done this pays off. I built it air tight, just with a 2” vent out of the ‘drop box.’ The seat is currently cedar. It has lots of light from a double walled poly roof and windows, and I have been sprinkling a layer of wood stove ash over it (which really seems to make a huge difference). Thanks again.


Does it have a magazine rack? Got to have some place to store reading materials.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this thread. that's some outhouse! mine is not near as elaborate. I do have a window with curtains, padded toilet seat. window flower box etc.

I built mine 30 years ago. the only thing that didn't fall down in the hurricane. most likely it was the 6in nails I put it together with. looks kind of shabby now since I live in the city mostly. got to do work on it this summer. weird collection of mine. outhouse pictures!~Georgia


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok when we had our Farm we was informed that an Outhouse was Illegal but we did it anyway. Dig a Hole Deep as you can, use Lime to keep smell down. Put it on Skids to move to a New Hole.

big rockpile


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

When I was a kid mom kept a Sears and Robuck catalog out there.

Muleskinner1


----------



## isaac338 (Jul 29, 2013)

newfieannie said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread. that's some outhouse! mine is not near as elaborate. I do have a window with curtains, padded toilet seat. window flower box etc.
> 
> I built mine 30 years ago. the only thing that didn't fall down in the hurricane. most likely it was the 6in nails I put it together with. looks kind of shabby now since I live in the city mostly. got to do work on it this summer. weird collection of mine. outhouse pictures!~Georgia


Isn't there a book, or a wall-hung picture or something, called "Outhouses of Nova Scotia"? I have a vague recollection of this from when I was a kid.


----------

